# 28 nosler reloading question



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Just curious if any of you who have reloaded a 28 nosler, tried the hornady eld-x 150 grains? And if so what powder did you use and like.

Right now I am shooting the 175 grain eld-x and nosler partitioners but picked up a box of these today to try out. Should I not waste my time and just use these bullets on the 7mm-08


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't own a 28 Nosler, but know there are plenty on longrangehunting.com that do. There are plenty of threads on the 28 Nosler and different loads. If it were me, I'd stick with the 175s if they are shooting well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot anything smaller than 160's in a 28. The only exception might be Barnes bullets. If I have to shoot them, like in CA, I like to launch them really fast. If you are going to shoot conventional bullets, shoot 160, 168, 175, etc. -------SS


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

From Nosler's site:

https://load-data.nosler.com/load-data/28-nosler/


----------

